# Prince 1991-1998



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Gone but never ever forgotten! Special special boy... Loved and missed everyday, And forever in our thoughts and hearts.. Hope your sleeping tight bud.. See you at them golden gates sweetheart..


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

It's amazing how much these beloved companions touch our lives. I still dream about my childhood dog, it's been over 20 yrs ago!

He looks like a good boy


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a sweet face! So sorry you lost him


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

They do touch our lives in a way that is so special. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Stosh said:


> What a sweet face! So sorry you lost him


He was my fiancee's dog I never got to meet him sadly! He got loose one night when it was really windy the gate blew open and Prince was gone. Sadly he was never reunited with his master, my fiancee..:teary:


----------



## Blayd (Apr 22, 2011)

thats so sad


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Blayd said:


> thats so sad


 
It is really sad I just hope someone found him and took really good care of him! If someone did find him they never telephoned my fiancee to let him know that they had found his dog! So I guess someone kept Prince for themselfs?


----------

